# Blame it on the Thyroid!



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

The following is question as well as abit of venting.....I have been having alot of (other than the "usual" thyroid issues) physical problems, i.e. very bad acid reflux, stomach pain, aching jaw/neck pain, high blood pressure and cholesterol, breaking out in hives EVERY morning and every other doctor I go to blames everything on my thyroid issues....in my own research on the net I have seen some things that could be caused by uncontrolled or under controlled thyroid function but does your endocrine system really touch just about everything else or is this a copout by doctors who are either lazy or just really don't know and need to say anything?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> The following is question as well as abit of venting.....I have been having alot of (other than the "usual" thyroid issues) physical problems, i.e. very bad acid reflux, stomach pain, aching jaw/neck pain, high blood pressure and cholesterol, breaking out in hives EVERY morning and every other doctor I go to blames everything on my thyroid issues....in my own research on the net I have seen some things that could be caused by uncontrolled or under controlled thyroid function but does your endocrine system really touch just about everything else or is this a copout by doctors who are either lazy or just really don't know and need to say anything?


Hi, StacieB! It is true and more. But, testing should always be done to make sure that thyroid is the primary to the secondary. Many many things are co-morbid to the thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

StaciB said:


> is this a copout by doctors who are either lazy or just really don't know and need to say anything?


Yes - I believe it's both a cop out and the fact they just don't know - have to see a certain # of patients per day to stay in business and cannot be bothered to take the time to actually listen to their patients and offer solutions to their problems.

YOU are your own best advocate - It's up to YOU to research then hand on a silver platter to the doctor what you think is wrong with you.

Sad but true and the longer you wait on your doctor who blames everything on your thyroid the longer you will suffer.

I was told for years my irregular periods, RLS and insomnia were related to my thyroid but since I had my TT and the issues continue we have since found out I had ferritin deficiency and low Vit D. The Iron replaceent took care of my RLS - the endometrial ablation took care of the periods and the insomnia has improved.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Yes - I believe it's both a cop out and the fact they just don't know - have to see a certain # of patients per day to stay in business and cannot be bothered to take the time to actually listen to their patients and offer solutions to their problems.
> 
> YOU are your own best advocate - It's up to YOU to research then hand on a silver platter to the doctor what you think is wrong with you.
> 
> ...


As always, thank you for sharing. I am positive this sort of thing is helping some of our posters greatly. They need to hear about positive outcomes. It gives everyone hope when there seems to be no hope.

And.................I am thrilled for you and me too! I am doing fine now. Not happy about not being able to get my Armour but with my doc's help, we are winging it.

Once again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## aldredheron (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m 56 years old and have been hypothyroid for most of my life. Beginning in Highschool I had symptoms but never was treated. An inability to sweat when playing tennis, and really red faced trying to cool down. After my second child was born 20.


----------

